# pew auslesen und fortlaufend in ein Array abspeichern



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab gesehen, dass in diesem Forum einige kluge köpfe vorhanden sind, da könnt ihr mir bei meinem Problem bestimmt auch weiter helfe.

Also ich will z.B. alle 10 sec. einen Wert vom PEW272 auslesen und diesen dann fortlaufend in einem Array von z.B. 100 Werten im Int Format abspeichern.
Hab aber nun leider von Pointern noch so gar keine Ahnung.

kann mir da jemand ein Beispiel zeigen wie ich so was anstellen kann???

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------

